# Let's do a Mahogony Herf!



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

Well there have been a lot of people around Philly that have not been to a Mahogony Herf and it is time for you to come! It is always hard to get everyone available on the same Saturday (Mahogony's is closed Sunday). So let us open discussion on what Saturday is good for those who have not come yet have wanted to come. We have the rest of October and all of November to get a date together. Let's do it!


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

As of right now, I'm available any Saturday. Wish I could give you specific dates when I'm busy but there aren't any. 

Does that make me a loser? :r 

Lookin' forward to getting together with everyone again.




Edit: Just realized I got another bunch.


----------



## yachties23 (Aug 26, 2006)

With all the good things I've heard.. I'd like to make it down for one...


----------



## beezer (Aug 29, 2006)

Where's the Mahogany?


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

Keep me posted - I can usually make it on a Saturday and wouldnt want to miss one of these unless it couldn't be helped! I got a squeeze and a kiss from my Mahoganey Angel last time I was there!


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

beezer said:


> Where's the Mahogany?


*Mahogany on Walnut*

Prosciutto and Provolone with roasted red peppers sandwich...:dr


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

joed said:


> Keep me posted - I can usually make it on a Saturday and wouldnt want to miss one of these unless it couldn't be helped! I got a squeeze and a kiss from my Mahoganey Angel last time I was there!


you know I will, maybe you can put in a good word for me with the angel's, tell them more pink!


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

I'm in for sometime in November , but my work schedule is crazy so I might not be in .:sl Pick a date and time . I vote for 2-3 p.m.


----------



## yachties23 (Aug 26, 2006)

I work Saturdays so I could only make one later in the afternoon/evening


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

Generaly fo me I start at 2-3 and go to they throw me out, so I think it is safe to say that the start is at 2 and the end is 2 hours after the last person gets there.


----------



## Danbreeze (Jun 27, 2006)

I cant next Saturday b/c I have a Halloween party to attend, but November is looking good. I also like getting up there around 1-2 for the festivities. If Lance and Kathleen come up again, I will bring a priest with me to conduct confession in Mahogany!


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

Next Saturday is definitely out for me (wife's b-day is on sunday, I'm going to the Eagles' game...and she's not:hn *= *Next Sat. no good)

November Saturdays look pretty open right now. I'll double check my work schedule, but it should be open. And early afternoon would be ideal.


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

November seems to be the month, 7th, 14th, 21st, or 28th?


----------



## hamncheese (Oct 5, 2006)

I'm game. I'm new to the forum, but I'd love to get out and meet some of the guys here.


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

Who's going to flip the coin? :sl


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

I am leaning towards the 7th or the 14th, the sooner the better for me. We can always have another one soon.


----------



## Ermo (Jun 3, 2006)

"tell that to the girls at Mahogany's as they look in horror at the sight of a drunken Rob walking around their establishment in his barefeet, talking about mushrooms and acid, and drug deals, all the while staring at their asses and saying (very loudly) "Dam, nice view here!"

Dont know if they would agree.. Its to the point where when i was there last (without Rob) the manager asked where Rob was. When i told him that Rob wasnt coming, he shook my hand and said, "thank-you!" (a very true story!)"

-JustinPhilly

Rob sounds like great time, wish I could make it!!


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

If it's gonna be a Saturday in November, then it would be the 4th, 11th, 
18th, or the 25th. Any Saturday is good for me so I'll say 4th or 11th.

PS: I've got your back, Rob.


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

I'm flexible for either date. Chime in folks! :w


----------



## Danbreeze (Jun 27, 2006)

Both the 7th and the 14th work for me.


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

Blake Lockhart said:


> If it's gonna be a Saturday in November, then it would be the 4th, 11th,
> 18th, or the 25th. Any Saturday is good for me so I'll say 4th or 11th.
> 
> PS: I've got your back, Rob.


good because my dates are all f'ed up hahah THANKS


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

This saturday?

Let's call it ... Let's herf while JustinPhilly is away on his honeymoon herf ... 

Actually any saturday for me will do ...


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

Bonggoy and I will be there this saturday from noon to about 3:30 if any one else wants to join us, sorry Justin.


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

What happened to November! :r


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

raisin said:


> What happened to November! :r


Still the plan, Ronnie and I just wanted to get together and decided where better than at Mahogony's. It will be a short day for me since I am taking my mom out to diner for her birthday.


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

The date will be the nov 11th. I believe Justin will be home from his honey moon for this date and it is enough before thankgiving that we can have an early dec herf as well.


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

There will be a small group of gorillas there today. I will be there with Ronnie from 12 to 3:30.


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

germantown rob said:


> The date will be the nov 11th. I believe Justin will be home from his honey moon for this date and it is enough before thankgiving that we can have an early dec herf as well.


Sounds good to me! Mahogony's is always a treat. :w


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

raisin said:


> Sounds good to me! Mahogony's is always a treat. :w


You must spread some Reputation before giving it to raisin again


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

raisin said:


> Sounds good to me! Mahogony's is always a treat. :w


You must spread some Reputation before giving it to raisin again


----------



## yachties23 (Aug 26, 2006)

joed said:


> You must spread some Reputation before giving it to raisin again


I keep getting this for the bunch of you guys, Joe, Raney, Joed, Rasin and Rob. I have to bump more people if we are going to herf again.


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

The Delaware crew (Trainwrek, gts21 and myself) will be up on the 11th.


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

joed said:


> You must spread some Reputation before giving it to raisin again


took care of it ..


----------



## Danbreeze (Jun 27, 2006)

Just a topper & reminder that any newbies/smokers in the Philadelphia/Delaware/New Jersey area should really attend this herf. It is a great way to meet other members face to face and try new cigars. Plus, the waitresses are hotties and Rob is a lush-what more could you want?


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

I'm planning on being there . Does Rob still wear flip flops in the late Fall season ?


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

Bubba -NJ said:


> I'm planning on being there . Does Rob still wear flip flops in the late Fall season ?


Yes ... but he has a vest on last Saturday ...


----------



## RedBaron (Nov 25, 2005)

Rob had on his special edition Elmer Fudd meets Ted Nugent hunting vest at Mahogany saturday. It was a sight.


----------



## Isombitch (May 16, 2006)

RedBaron said:


> The Delaware crew (Trainwrek, gts21 and myself) will be up on the 11th.


Dammit! This working on Sats is starting to suck! I had a great time when I was there Thursday before last. I love the way the waitresses kneel at your feet! mmmm. Smoked a WOAM and had a couple microbrews and a RB sandwich and then on to Twin Shoppe at 10th and Tasker to party. Had a great time. Those guys in South Philly are a great bunch of easy goin' BOTL. Store has as good a selection as Holt's except for Ashtons.

Have a good time. If you ever go on a non-Saturday, I'm game!

Steve


----------



## Danbreeze (Jun 27, 2006)

Isombitch said:


> Dammit! This working on Sats is starting to suck! I had a great time when I was there Thursday before last. I love the way the waitresses kneel at your feet! mmmm. Smoked a WOAM and had a couple microbrews and a RB sandwich and then on to Twin Shoppe at 10th and Tasker to party. Had a great time. Those guys in South Philly are a great bunch of easy goin' BOTL. Store has as good a selection as Holt's except for Ashtons.
> 
> Have a good time. If you ever go on a non-Saturday, I'm game!
> 
> Steve


I think you might be due for a sick day Steve. Tell them you got the green apple splatters! :BS


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

Woo Hoo! I checked the calender and made sure there wasn't something my wife didn't tell me about. I'm good to go for Nov. 11. Looking forward to meeting some of you BOTL's (and SOTL's if applicable  ).


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

The herf date seems to be set for Saturday, November 11th

So far, we have the following people “good to go” for this date:
1. germantown rob
2. bonggoy
3. raisin
4. trainwrek
5. gts21
6. RedBaron
7. Bubba-NJ
8. Blake Lockhart
9. yourchoice


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

checking in from jamaica, and i will be there for the herf.... 11/11

will talk soon


----------



## yachties23 (Aug 26, 2006)

I'm going to try and head down after work... but who knows...


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

justinphilly said:


> checking in from jamaica, and i will be there for the herf.... 11/11
> 
> will talk soon


I was thinking of you in picking this date


----------



## Danbreeze (Jun 27, 2006)

I plan on wearing a confederate flag bandana with a black panthers t-shirt.


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

germantown rob said:


> I was thinking of you in picking this date


Get a room ...


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

bonggoy said:


> Get a room ...


When I did you and RedBaron took it from me.  :r


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

germantown rob said:


> When I did you and RedBaron took it from me.  :r


Because you weren't in any shape to drive to your room ... :tg


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

bonggoy said:


> Because you weren't in any shape to drive to your room ... :tg


when has rob been in any shape to drive anywhere?


----------



## Danbreeze (Jun 27, 2006)

Topper/reminder that the Philly Mahogany herf will be taking place this Saturday around 1:00-2:00 pm. For those who live in the area but have never been, scrap your Saturday plans and come hang with the gang. If not, as the English say, piss off!! J/K :r


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

you are our huckleberry!


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

bump ... anyone else?

Beezer? Nooner? We need some representation from the Lehigh Valley area.


----------



## beezer (Aug 29, 2006)

I can't. I got initiated to watch my grandaughter for a baby shower for another grandaugter that's in the oven.


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

Nooner? It really is worth the trip! :sl


----------



## beezer (Aug 29, 2006)

I really do appreciate the invite though. Thanks.


----------



## erab (Sep 22, 2006)

Forigve me if this has been mentioned, but what time are you guys planning on getting together?

Depending upon the time, I may be able to make it... if just for a bit.

that is, if you guys'll have a newbie like me..


----------



## justinphilly-cl (Sep 7, 2005)

some arrive at like 5:00 the night before....(rob)

some arrive at like 9:00 the morning of ... (joed and raisin)

most straggle in between 12:00-2:00 (myself, bonggoy, redbaron, trainwrek, gts, etc...)

some take off shoes, and walk around barefoot around 2:30 (rob)

some leave around 6:00... (me, but most liekly not this time)

some remove tops and expose breasts 10 seconds after i leave (anonymous)

some come back to my house to share the experience around 8:00, and order a pizza and eat the whole thing in the 10 minutes i run out (rob, trainwrek, gts, redbaron)

but, there are newbies welcome anytime.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

justinphilly said:


> some remove tops and expose breasts 10 seconds after i leave (anonymous)


:r

I'll be staying for 11 seconds after Justin leaves!


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

Blake Lockhart said:


> :r
> 
> I'll be staying for 11 seconds after Justin leaves!


Ya, just cover up before you leave....


----------



## Danbreeze (Jun 27, 2006)

raisin said:


> Ya, just cover up before you leave....


Yea, that was a bit disturbing Dave :r :r


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

raisin said:


> Ya, just cover up before you leave....





trainwrek said:


> Yea, that was a bit disturbing Dave :r :r


Just a head's up:
Mahogany's has a new sign posted on the outside door.

No barefeet!
No Tanktops!
Trench Coats Required!

:r


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

less 24 hrs to go ...


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

I was really hoping to make it but my work schedule won't allow it this weekend . Hope all who attend have a great time and even better cigars ! Hopefully we can do another herf in December when I'll be on a day work shift .


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

I should be there between 11:30 and noon. I was going to leave early to go to my father in laws but I am blowing that off so I will be there for the long haul! 

I will bring my camera to get some photos to show all of those what you are missing by not coming to Mahogony's.


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

They don't open till noon, Rob! I'll be there 12:30  , traffic (damn 8a merge!) permitting.
See you all there. :w


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

raisin said:


> They don't open till noon, Rob! I'll be there 12:30  , traffic (damn 8a merge!) permitting.
> See you all there. :w


I have a key to the place! My shoes may not be on when you get there.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Just returned from the herf. Special thanks to raisin and joed for some great smokes! Got to meet Yourchoice, the "rookie"...hope you had a good time. Bubba-NJ, Lance, and Justin, we missed you.

A great time had by all...gentlemen, it was fun. Lookin' forward to the next one.


----------



## bonggoy (Mar 9, 2006)

Blake Lockhart said:


> Just returned from the herf. Special thanks to raisin and joed for some great smokes! Got to meet Yourchoice, the "rookie"...hope you had a good time. Bubba-NJ, Lance, and Justin, we missed you.
> 
> A great time had by all...gentlemen, it was fun. Lookin' forward to the next one.


:tpd:

Yourchoice, welcome to the group. Hope to see you again at the next herf.

Smoked too much, again ...

01 SCDLH El Principe (drive to Mahogany's) ... 
84 Monte Especiales 
94 LGC MdOr #4 (thanks JoeD) 
06 SCDLH El Principe

Puffed on some amazing sticks ... 90's Punch Punch, another 90's cigar Mike (raisin) shared with me ...

I am not a big fan of Punch line but those 90's are something else ...

the crew broke out at around 7ish ... we proceeded to Rob's home and then Justin's ... Smoked another one ... A Bolivar Collosales ...

Rob ... post the pictures already ...

Nice seeing everyone again ...


----------



## germantown rob (Sep 19, 2005)

Here are pics

[URL=http://img472.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pic025my4.jpg]

[URL=http://img472.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pic032hd7.jpg][/URL]


----------



## joed (Nov 12, 2005)

germantown rob said:


> Here are pics
> 
> [URL=http://img472.imageshack.us/my.php?image=pic025my4.jpg]
> 
> ...


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

yeah..i was gonna say, that mohoganys is either one classy spot or you guys got your ass kicked out.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Hey, did anyone remember to wake Chris before we left? 

Gotta say...he was the "life of the herf". :r


----------



## Danbreeze (Jun 27, 2006)

Another great time at Mahogany-good people and good cigars. I only had one this time (Party Lusi) and smoked it to the nub.

JoeD and Raisin- thanks again for the great smokes and info.

Dave- great chatting with ya- wasnt too "distracted" this time around.

Joel- Glad you came out-hope to see you at the next one.

Chris, Ronnie, Rob, Justin- Glad I got to sample a Collases with you guys afterwards. We could be smoking Phillies and still have a blast.


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

Blake Lockhart said:


> Yourchoice, the "rookie"


Hey! I resemble that remark!

Pleasure meeting all of you guys. Nothing like smoking a fine cigar with a great bunch of people. I'm definitely looking forward to the next herf.

You guys sure know how to smack a "rookie" around. Thanks for sharing all of the great smokes! And a special thanks to Rob for organizing.

Now, if there was only a "teetering on the tip of a slope" smiley thing!


----------



## NFD929 (Nov 9, 2006)

You guys look like you had a great time. I will be at the next one.


----------



## erab (Sep 22, 2006)

Count me in for the next one as well.. I wasn't able to shuffle my prior plans around in order to make it this time.

I'm also on vacation all next week, and I plan on spending some time at Mahogany enjoying the atmosphere and smoking some cigars... if anyone's going to be around for a mini-herf during the week, hit me up.


----------

